# Neuerung bei Terminforen!



## Dok (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ab heute gibt es eine Neuerung bei den Terminforen:
--> Termine
--> AB-Treffen

Zukünftig wird bei dem Posten eines Themas in einem dieser Foren automatisch auch ein Termin im jeweiligem Kalender erstellt. Dies soll uns allen die Übersicht erleichtern. Leider ist dieser Verknüpfung nicht Rückwirkend für schon erstellte Themen möglich. Ob wir diese Funktion auch bei den TV-Terminen nutzen werden wird die Praxis zeigen.

Hier können Kommentare abgegeben werden.


----------



## Dok (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neuerung bei Terminforen!*

Es können aber jetzt nachträglich die Themen für die AB-Treffen im AB-Treffen Forum erstellt werden.


----------

